# Gloucester Open Show



## pkb1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Is any one going this Sunday? i will be there with 2 of my beagles and one of my Americans [ the one in my avatar]
be nice to say hello.............you wont miss me i will be all in red [ red check jacket] and either a beagle or yank in tow
Pauline


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

pkb1 said:


> Is any one going this Sunday? i will be there with 2 of my beagles and one of my Americans [ the one in my avatar]
> be nice to say hello.............you wont miss me i will be all in red [ red check jacket] and either a beagle or yank in tow
> Pauline


My daughter is going to show border collies and a golden but I am judging at Ashton Under Lyne so won't be there


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

See you at Ashton-under-Lyne Tashi


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

leoti said:


> See you at Ashton-under-Lyne Tashi


Sure will - traveling up on Saturday so will see you and Jo sometime on the Sunday - yes another meet!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> Sure will - traveling up on Saturday so will see you and Jo sometime on the Sunday - yes another meet!!!


Where abouts is this show in gloucester ?????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> Where abouts is this show in gloucester ?????


3 counties showground Malvern


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> 3 counties showground Malvern


so a biggish show then ???? What type of dogs????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> so a biggish show then ???? What type of dogs????


All breeds it is held in one of the halls on the showground - not that big really haven't got a schedule so don't know if there are bull terrier classes there. pkb1 will prob have one and could tell you.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

What a great day today , it was brilliant to meet you Tashi


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Super day lovely to meet up with you as well - great cake and superb wine!! Thanks


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

BTW results for my two girls from Gloucester were 

Best of Breed and group 3 with a border collie
and other daughter had best any variety not seperately classified and group 4 with a hungarian puli


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well done were they pleased


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> well done were they pleased


sure were trouble is it then ends up a bit of sibling rivalry


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

typical lol who did better than who syndrome


----------



## pkb1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi All........2 reserves with the beagles..........but won a verystrong junior breed class with my yank.......infact it was such a good win it felt like winning the group!......lol
Pauline


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulations


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i love watching at shows,, wish i had the courage to show,,,i have lots of friends that show,, but i would go into a panic,, and upset the dogs,,,, CONGRATULATIONS to all those that show,, win or lose, i think your very brave,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i love watching at shows,, wish i had the courage to show,,,i have lots of friends that show,, but i would go into a panic,, and upset the dogs,,,, CONGRATULATIONS to all those that show,, win or lose, i think your very brave,,,,,,,,,,,


Hey you could do it I'll get you and vixie to show our dogs at some time!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> Hey you could do it I'll get you and vixie to show our dogs at some time!!!!!


you havent seen me at ringcraft,, i sweat, go bright red and panic,,!!!!!!!!! i tried it with my pom once, and i got so stressed he bit the poor lady,!!!!!!!! i flew out of there so fast,!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> you havent seen me at ringcraft,, i sweat, go bright red and panic,,!!!!!!!!! i tried it with my pom once, and i got so stressed he bit the poor lady,!!!!!!!! i flew out of there so fast,!!!!!!!!!!


Nah you'll be fine don't forget our dogs know the ropes so you only have to stand there.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> Nah you'll be fine don't forget our dogs know the ropes so you only have to stand there.


yeah, stand there BRIGHT RED,!!!!!!!with sweaty hands,,, and what when you have to do that triangle thing,!!!!!i would trip over the dog or something,!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

are you trying to scare us lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> yeah, stand there BRIGHT RED,!!!!!!!with sweaty hands,,, and what when you have to do that triangle thing,!!!!!i would trip over the dog or something,!!!!!!!


No no no we are good teachers


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> are you trying to scare us lol


Would I do a thing like that  (sweetly)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

you would need to be a good teacher with me lol


----------

